# What you think of a tiger as an MMA fighter?



## android18vagina (May 21, 2009)




----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't think a Tiger could make it in the UFC. It would be to complicated to get sponsors. Sponsors are how most MMA fighters make their money, also the post fight interview would be very hard for Joe Rogan to conduct. Tigers have good ground and pound but its all speed and aggression, one could formulate a good game plan to counter the tigers natural ability.


Maybe in DREAMS they would do ok..


----------



## android18vagina (May 21, 2009)

70seven said:


> Don't think a Tiger could make it in the UFC. It would be to complicated to get sponsors. Sponsors are how most MMA fighters make their money, also the post fight interview would be very hard for Joe Rogan to conduct. Tigers have good ground and pound but its all speed and aggression, one could formulate a good game plan to counter the tigers natural ability.
> 
> 
> Maybe in DREAMS they would do ok..


I disagree. You actually think that with all the hype the tiger would not get any sponsors? 

And his manager could do the post fight interview.

And you could say the same thing about Brock Lesnar's natural abilities, yet your game plan can do nothing against him.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

The complication in actually having the tiger wear a tapout shirt/had and walk to the octagon to have vasoline put on his face would be near impossible. 

The fact that the tiger is always on four legs, the tiger is technicaly always a "downed oponent" I think the tiger would have to learn to fight on two legs and stand for the commission to approve the fight.

Also the tiger would have to get his claws removed since it could be used as a weapon and is iligal, in the jungle a tigers claws is its main weapon, the tiger would be nothing but a big cat in the octagon. 

Chuck would KO a tiger in the first.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Tiger vs Kyle Maynard. I wouldn't mind paying $50 to see that.


----------



## Cartheron (Sep 5, 2007)

WAR TIGER GUARD!!!

You saw it here first.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Please, the one on top just went in with a bad game plan and with sloppy ground and pound. He had opportunities, he just didn't have the skill set to take advantage of them. :thumb02:

Interesting thread.


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

70seven said:


> The complication in actually having the tiger wear a tapout shirt/had and walk to the octagon to have vasoline put on his face would be near impossible.
> 
> The fact that the tiger is always on four legs, the tiger is technicaly always a "downed oponent" I think the tiger would have to learn to fight on two legs and stand for the commission to approve the fight.
> 
> ...


Kyle Maynard (the guy with half arms and legs) just fought in a small organization. He is considered a downed opponent at all times (what if you lift him?) and he was allowed to fight.

I'm with Cornbread Kyle vs the tiger. But it will have to be a small tiger (135lbs I believe) and they will have to train it to not bite since thats illegal to.

The tiger will of course come out to "the eye of the tiger" and for once I won't be extremely annoyed by it. (People abuse the Rocky song to much...)


----------



## LoganDaBoxer (Sep 30, 2008)

I would use my "Taming the Tiger Fist" on him.


----------



## android18vagina (May 21, 2009)

70seven said:


> The complication in actually having the tiger wear a tapout shirt/had and walk to the octagon to have vasoline put on his face would be near impossible.
> 
> The fact that the tiger is always on four legs, the tiger is technicaly always a "downed oponent" I think the tiger would have to learn to fight on two legs and stand for the commission to approve the fight.
> 
> ...


That's where you are wrong. A tiger need not wear any shirt nor any vasoline on his face. The tiger coat is and he needs.

A tiger can balance itself in its highlegs and box like a human, even better than a human. A tiger don't need to learn to stand on two legs. He does that by birth.






A tiger's claws are retractable. All he need to know is that he can't use it and his teeth.

My friend, you have no idea how strong a tiger is. A typical Bengal tiger is said to have the strength of 20 men. Tigers kill gaurs, largest cattle in the world, with one paw swipe.

Chuck may knock a baby tiger out, but one swipe from a 100 pound tiger would take chuck's head off of his shoulders.

The weight limit for a tiger in the UFC must be 50 pounds


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Actualy we can attack and disable ast the same time by hitting the kidneys in guard but thats illegal in t3h ufc and the guy who made this prolly never saw any vale tudo

but war tiger guard horray!


----------

